# FS: 6ft acrylic aquarium by TruVu; new price . gtg 500.!!!



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

FS :Acrylic Aquarium foot print is 72" x 18" x20"( Made by TruVu)
running fresh water atm
tank has Dual Overflow all pluming
acrylic sump w/. Bio balls (I'm using a canister filter not for sale) 
black stand 3 front doors w/. side access
and Canopy.

Tank w/. plumbing (No mag pump; needs repair)
Acrylic sump w/. bioballs Stand and Canopy(no lights)

**** NEW PRICE 500.00*****


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

Pic's Added


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

bump for photos


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Looks good, I wish I could buy it. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump 
Price Drop to 550.00


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

nice tank, good price - free bump.


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

wow this thank is still in the laundry room 
550.00 hands down price to go


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

Tank and 2 fish have to go ASAP. 
PRICE DROP 500. !!!!!!


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

WOW no takers


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Great price, wish I could afford it, but heres a bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Super nice,wish could get it


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

BUMP 
draining soon for storage


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

Drain soon for storage


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump for 500.00 !!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow amazing deal, wish i could! free bump


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump
wow its still here.


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump 
for 500.00


----------

